Ask HN: How to setup a k8s cluster with virtualbox VMs - thickice
======
SallySwanSmith
This question really doesn't belong here, as it's solved by basic searching,
however look into
[https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube](https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube)

------
lhuser123
I would be interested in seeing some links to tutorials about this. In the
book Kubernetes in Action, the author provides a very good example of
accomplishing this with the Kubeadm tool.

